# How to extend Dependent visa on UK Tier 2 visa?



## Arkiliknam (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the process of extending a Dependent visa attached to a UK Tier 2 General (sponsored) visa?

Background is that my wife is sponsored by her company and on a Tier 2 General Visa. Myself and our child are Dependents of her's with Tier 2 General (Dependent) visas (although my baby was born in the UK so has a card instead of an actual visa).

All of our visas are expiring in 16 March 2016 (7 weeks from today). My wife's company has only just issued her certificate of sponsorship allowing her to extend her visa.

Her visa lawyer is charging an additional £300 per person (IE £900) for an express visa. He also wants to charge an additional £500 for me and £250 for our baby (IE £750) as his fee.

When I applied for my Tier 2 Visa, I did so independently and am happy to do so again. However I can't seem to find what forms I need to fill out specifically to extend a visa dependent on a Tier 2 Visa which is being extended.

Advice/Guidance please!

Can someone tell me what process I need to do? (link?)

Can someone tell me if I need to use express or not? If my current visa expires while the extension is in progress, what happens?

Can someone advise whether it's a better/only option to use an immigration lawyer to do all this for me? (At the cost of £750 fee on top of express fee and actual visa cost).

Thanks in advance!

Andre


----------



## Arkiliknam (Mar 4, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong. I think I need to fill out a new PBS Dependant application online for myself (Partner) and our baby (child). That's the same process as the extension, right?

What about things I've already done, like Biometric Information? Do we have to go through that again? There is a question asking for my BRP number, I can't find it right now but assume its on my current visa somewhere (will check). I guess once I enter it I don't have to redo this process?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You have to submit biometrics for every visa application. A BRP is a biometric residence permit. It's a credit card sized card which contains all your visa information. If you applied for your 1st visa a couple of years ago you won't have a BRP. They only started issuing them to overseas applicants last year. 

You will also have to pay the IHS surcharge. 

https://www.gov.uk/healthcare-immigration-application/overview


----------



## ceemac (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi mate. Can I ask you how you got on here? 

My wife and I have a similar situation, I'm sponsored on a Tier 2 Intra Company Transfer visa and my wife is my dependent. Our visas expire at the end of October, my company will cover all my fees including the immigration lawyer fees but we are to pay for my wifes. The immigration lawyer is charging £1399 per person. 

We can save £1399 if we handle her application ourselves. Would be good to know how you got on with yours and your baby's application without the immigration lawyer? 

Cheers


----------

